# How to post ad in classified section



## Phast (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, maybe I'm blind or just plain stupid, but I need some one to explain to me how to post an ad in the classified section of these forums. I am trying to sell a rebuilt 1974 Albin AD-21 in Victoria, b.c. canada. Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, the classified section here is not working very well, access is hit and miss at best. We're told a fix is in the works. In the meantime the craigslist boards here in BC will probably be your best bet if you're not already there.


----------



## megayachtec (Jun 19, 2012)

The post to classified issue is ongoing....they need to fire the idiot who sets up their websites....impossible to find and have had trouble for YEARS.....I am a Marine electronics technician who works on the worlds largest yachts , so I am pretty sure it is not ME. I know my way around a computer...lol....NO OTHER websites have issue....come on guys!...get your #$% together!


----------



## SpiritofJack (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello All.......................

Yes amazing....I see these posts are 2005 and 2012...Wow Is see its now 2019.... Have I stopped in my time machine yacht at wrong port.!!

Surely there must be a simple link to start a posting for a classified or some basic guide line...or something................

I see ads ......somebody must be posting something..............really bazaar.!


----------

